# SOMEDIN (IGF1-lr3) vs INCRELEX (prescribed IGF1)



## sciroxx (Sep 19, 2016)

I've been asked more then several time whether the Somedin we produce is the same as Increlex.
Increlex contains IGF1 that is identical to the human endogenous IGF1 , while we offer the Somedin (IGF1-lr3) which is identical to the patented IGF1-lr3 by Repligen Swiss. The LR3 stands for an addition of a "tail" added in a certain configuration to the IGF1 molecule, which makes the IGF1-lr3 much more potent.
For a brief explanation (refer to Insulin-like growth factor-I analogue protects muscles of dystrophic mdx mice from contraction-mediated damage. - PubMed - NCBI ) - The actions of IGF-I in vivo are modulated by IGF binding proteins (IGFBPs), which generally act to inhibit IGF-I signalling. the analogue of IGF-I (LR IGF-I) has a significantly reduced binding affinity for IGFBPs. In simple words most of the IGF1 in the body is bounded to binding proteins (same as u probably know is testosterone and other hormones) which makes it non active, the, the new configuration in the Somedin helps it travel in its active form in the serum and activates its receptors much much more effectively. As you may check in a simple google search on the Incralex it requires much higher dosages - a kid may require 12000mcg a day (like 150 times higher dosage then a 240lbs athlete may need) 
Now anyone may ask himself - why then the prescribed IGF1 is not IGF1-lr3 then ? - I'm not an expert for this subject but I may speculate, a very based speculation, that making a drug to a prescribed drug simply requires the investment of great deal of resources and tedious 3 phases of clinical trials, while there are very few kids who are prescribed with IGF1 (the only ones to get this med are the ones who has a mutation in their GH receptor (rare) so GH conventional treatment doesn't work on them)


----------



## Joliver (Sep 19, 2016)

So this is how people feel when I post something....


----------



## stonetag (Sep 19, 2016)

I refuse to try and process the meaning of that post.


----------



## ron1204 (Sep 19, 2016)

yea man you lost me there..


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 19, 2016)

Again, I got nuthin'....nuthin' atall...


----------



## sciroxx (Sep 19, 2016)

FFS, my terrible English ....

Lets try again - 

There is a FDA approved IGF1, very rare to encounter it, but does exist in hospitals as some of you maybe know and it's called Increlex. It's identical to the IGF1 that our body secretes.
There is another IGF1 product in the market which is similar in its effect called Somedin andis an IGF1-lr3 - this is a different molecule, someone very smart in Swiss took the regular IGF1 molecule and added to it a tail. 
Why he did it ? -
Most of the IGF1 in the serum is floating around not in a free form, but attached to binding proteins which neutralize its ability to interact with the receptor (just like other hormones such as testosterone). The additive of the tail in the lr3 form frees more IGF1 in a free forum into the circulation and prolong it's life time in the serum, so most of the anabolic and anti cartabolic traits are even more pronounced then in the regular IGF1 form. 
some one may ask then why the FDA approved IGF1 is not lr3 form (which was developed later) so I speculated that making a drug to a prescribed drug simply requires the investment of great deal of resources and tedious 3 phases of clinical trials, while there are very few kids who are prescribed with IGF1 (the only ones to get this med are the ones who has a mutation in their GH receptor (rare) so GH conventional treatment doesn't work on them)


----------



## automatondan (Sep 19, 2016)

Ohhhhh..... Ya, totally clear now, thanks.


----------



## automatondan (Sep 19, 2016)

That last post was me being a smartass...

Simplified, he is saying is that his company offers a drug that he claims is bio-identical to our natural IGF1, but yet that it has been modified (so its not really bio-identical) to make it have more bio-availability for receptor sites, in turn making it a more "potent" drug than regular IGF1 (which is not really a drug, but a hormone). He is advertising/promoting his company in hopes that someone will want to order from him...


----------



## sciroxx (Sep 19, 2016)

Tks for wording it in a more simplified manner, Just as a comment - my post refers to Increlex which is a drug, IGF1 is a hormone.

I hope that my posts including the medical references will help some members to shade light on this subject . I have been asked as a fact many times the same question in this or that form - "what is the difference between Increlex and IGF1-lr3". So to summerize the Increlex requires more frequent injections, and a higher dosage as I explained


----------



## automatondan (Sep 19, 2016)

Gotcha. And yes I realize that.


----------

